# Big Bass



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

My friend caught this fish 2 weeks ago in a Houston area lake. I had the privilege of lipping the monster at the side of the boat. The fish was 26" long and had a girth of 19 inches. We did not have a scale in the boat with us. By viewing a length/weight chart we estimate the weight of the fish to be around 11 lbs. Definetly the biggest bass I have ever seen. The beast ate a Texas Rigged Zoom Watermelon Red Brush Hog. Hopefully next time it will be on the end of my line. The fish was released to fight another day!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice fish, the lake looks like Sheldon, just a guess.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

SSSSSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes sir, that thar is a nice green trout.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful bass...and WTG on the release.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey, I recognize him.........and the boat............and the lake. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

She is a very beautiful bass. Congratulations. She will weigh real close to 11.7325 pounds.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great fish! You got me beat by about 8lbs.

Sunbeam you called it a green Trout. We called them that back in Louisiana fishing the brackish marsh. Only later did we start calling them bass.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice fish...there are some biguns there. Kind of curious if you went on the weekend or during the week. Just wondering how the crime in the area was. I know there have been some issues in the past.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice one!!!!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

I always figured if a fish gets landed in the boat it was a TEAM effort! Thanks for the pics and for putting her back. Thats a helluva fish!


----------



## pondraider (Mar 11, 2011)

that is a heck of a bass. congrats!


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Gofish2day said:


> Sunbeam you called it a green Trout. We called them that back in Louisiana fishing the brackish marsh. Only later did we start calling them bass.


Caught many a green trout in the marshes just above the mouth of the Pearl River. They don't get as big as they do in the big impoundment lakes, but you can catch a jillion of them when the water is right.

Very nice fish Ratltrap. Congrats to the fisherman.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Awesome C.P.R. !! That's a catch of a lifetime there !!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Awesume catch & release :texasflag*


----------



## Whiz (May 19, 2008)

Awesome fish, that lake reminds me of a spot I use to fish in Lake Charles.


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

Awesome catch!! 
Been fishing there every chance i get, caught some good ones but still looking for one of those!
I have a feeling the parking is going to get a little tighter now!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

That would have been the lake record according to the TP&W website. Nice fish and awesome CPR.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Wasn't overfished until they lifted the motor ban. I think it would have potential if they made it a
slot limit lake or patroled it more. I have seen people keep a lot of undersized fish from there. They need to do something to help that place out.


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------

